# W: Metal Daemons H: Paypal



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Heya guys, im looking to buy a daemon army, preferably in bulk heres what im looking for (aprox numbers, if you have more let me know of the quantity as i am slowly building an apoc army):

1 Bloodthirster
1 Lord of Change
20 Bloodletters
25 Plaguebearers
20 Horrors
10 Flamers
Nurglings

I may consider buying:
Flesh Hounds
Beasts of Nurgle
Fantasy Codex
40K Codex
Other Metal Daemons

I have cash (GBP) so hit me up with what you got


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I got 5 bloodletters metal OOP.


----------

